# Thee Stylisitics Presents ∙



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Thee Stylistics In conjunction with Exotic Accessories Presents their 11th Annual Car Show

April 8, 2006

All proceeds to benefit:
Wesley United Methodist Church

You can pay Cash or Make Money Order Payable to:

Gloria M. Lopez
c/o Wesley United Methodist Church
5010 15th Avenue
Sacramento Ca 95820

Move in 8:30 - 11:00am
Car show starts at 11:30 & ends at 2:30pm

Over 21 Categories * Space is limited * Only 40 Spaces available

Cars -Trucks - Motorcycles $20.00 pre-entry - $25.00 day of show
Bike - $15.00 pre-entry - $20.00 day of show
Models - $10.00 pre-entry - $15.00 day of show
(Pre-entry fees are non-refundable)

_*The deadline to register is March 31, 2006*_

For more information call Manuel Lopez @ 916-254-8311 0r Carl Pina @ 916-519-9215 

You can also email me @ [email protected] and I will send you the Pre-Reg form via email (save a stamp). It will only be valid upon receipt back with Pre-reg payment.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Those cupcakes at the church off the hook--you know BLVD KINGS will be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 13 2006, 08:57 PM~5043097
> *Those cupcakes at the church off the hook--you know BLVD KINGS will be there
> *



thanks tito for your support.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:scrutinize: Maybe my car will be back on the streets by then.... :scrutinize:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Mar 13 2006, 09:12 PM~5043232
> *:scrutinize: Maybe my car will be back on the streets by then.... :scrutinize:
> *



hope you can make it-----this is a small place but the church can really use the money.


----------



## WHATHEDO (Apr 12, 2005)

WHAT'S UP manuel u know THE EMPIRE will be there 4 sho will see there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 13 2006, 11:23 PM~5043314
> *hope you can make it-----this is a small place but the church can really use the money.
> *


Damn Manual,I thought the show would be around the same time as the last one?!
This is cutting it close for me,ill try and make it!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

YAY.... :cheesy: We will be there... :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHATHEDO_@Mar 14 2006, 07:04 AM~5045177
> *WHAT'S UP manuel u know THE EMPIRE will be there 4 sho will see there. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro good looking out.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 14 2006, 08:02 AM~5045342
> *Damn Manual,I thought the show would be around the same time as the last one?!
> This is cutting it close for me,ill try and make it!
> *



yeah last time there was to many car shows at the same time . but i hope you can make it .


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> YAY.... :cheesy: We will be there... :cheesy:
> [
> 
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 14 2006, 09:50 AM~5046054
> *
> *



smoking is bad for you--i hope you bring the family you know we always have a free raffle for the kids. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'LL BRING UP WITH THE GUYS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 14 2006, 09:59 AM~5046101
> *I'LL BRING UP WITH THE GUYS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *



thanks vic-------------hope you guys can make it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 13 2006, 10:57 PM~5043097
> *Those cupcakes at the church off the hook--you know BLVD KINGS will be there
> *



I can't have the cupcakes!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: It sucks!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I will eat 4 u :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 15 2006, 07:36 AM~5052044
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your funny!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

here it is:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

that came out nice. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 15 2006, 09:01 PM~5057517
> *that came out nice. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I'M THE SHIZZZLE MY NIZZZLE
THANKS TO BIG PEBBLES


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 16 2006, 04:13 AM~5058559
> *I KNOW I'M THE SHIZZZLE MY NIZZZLE
> THANKS TO BIG PEBBLES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 16 2006, 09:37 AM~5059875
> *:thumbsup:
> *



i do see pebbles.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 16 2006, 06:13 AM~5058559
> *I KNOW I'M THE SHIZZZLE MY NIZZZLE
> THANKS TO BIG PEBBLES
> *


Where is Pebbles?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2006, 09:50 PM~5065009
> *
> *



i'll be there.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 16 2006, 10:18 PM~5065203
> *i'll be there.
> *



YOU BETTER BE THERE!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WHAT TIME YOU GOING TO ROUND TABLE ON THE 25YH.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 17 2006, 01:48 AM~5065650
> *YOU BETTER BE THERE!
> *


YOU better be there!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

she's in the background.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 16 2006, 10:18 PM~5065203
> *i'll be there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

pebbles is my baby. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

** Correction ** Manuel is calling out Brown Society CC, and he said he will out dance you.......... not me........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Manuel!! YOU better change the sn before you put on a post dammmit! Stop using my name!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm sorry g-lo i won't do it again


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

We are also raffling off a "Chopper Bike & DVD" at the Carshow.....

Tickets are 15 for $5.00 each, 35 for $10.00 or 80 for $20.00

Tickets are on sale now....... 

Contact - Manuel Lopez @ 254-8311 or Carl Pina @ 383-9215

Raffle to be held at the Carshow. 

You do not need to be present to win


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 21 2006, 07:01 PM~5095292
> *We are also raffling off a "Chopper Bike & DVD" at the Carshow.....
> 
> Tickets are 15 for $5.00 each, 35 for $10.00 or 80 for $20.00
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 22 2006, 09:45 AM~5098455
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thats what i'm talking about.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

good deal on some good prizes. :biggrin: my bladder bag broke :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 22 2006, 10:37 PM~5103507
> *good deal on some good prizes. :biggrin:  my bladder bag broke :angry:
> *



all fix now i'm ready to roll.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## novacntrx (Dec 13, 2005)

about time for another stylistics gathering


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novacntrx_@Mar 24 2006, 11:37 AM~5113305
> *about time for another stylistics gathering
> *


whats up buddy-------wheres rebecca at :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thank you socios and other solo riders for pre redging -we only have 40 spots so its first come basis. talk to the man big uce yesterday he said him and some members are coming so you know its going to be off the hook.thanks kita-----


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 24 2006, 01:24 PM~5113581
> *thank you socios and other solo riders for pre redging -we only have 40 spots so its first come basis. talk to the man big uce yesterday he said him and some members are coming so you know  its going to be off the hook.thanks kita-----
> *


 :thumbsup: always there to support...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 24 2006, 02:40 PM~5114472
> *:thumbsup:  always there to support...
> *



much love to socios. :biggrin: hey bejeweled is there a member of yours that has a monte carlo for sale on craigs list if so why is he selling it . thats a clean ride .


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

COME ON OUT BIG UCE SHOW EM HOW USO DOES IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

how many spots are left? :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Mar 25 2006, 12:23 PM~5117707
> *how many spots are left? :biggrin:
> *


We got a spot saved for you Hector!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Mar 25 2006, 10:37 PM~5121079
> *We got a spot saved for you Hector!
> *


yeah i got your BACK HOMIE YOU GOT TO SEE THE THE VIDEO TAPE I WAS TALKING ABOUT. ABOUT YOU AND RAJ AND RICK WAS CRUZING BROADWAY YOU GUYS WERE YOUNG .


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 26 2006, 12:21 AM~5121470
> *:thumbsup:
> *


the trophys are on the way who will take ?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE BLUE TRUCK 70'S CUSTOM :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 24 2006, 11:34 PM~5116072
> *much love to socios. :biggrin:  hey bejeweled is there a member of yours that has a monte carlo for sale on craigs list if so why is he selling it . thats a clean ride .
> *


yes sir, its Nes...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 27 2006, 09:56 AM~5127960
> *the trophys  are on the way who will take ?
> *


womens division...

A_ _

:cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 27 2006, 11:06 AM~5128687
> *womens division...
> 
> A_ _
> ...


yeah i know again.and again and again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 27 2006, 01:06 PM~5128687
> *womens division...
> 
> A_ _
> ...


AL_


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Mar 27 2006, 12:53 PM~5128975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

OH SHIT! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 27 2006, 11:06 AM~5128687
> *womens division...
> 
> A_ _
> ...


now i got it dammmmmmmmmmmittttttttttt. :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 28 2006, 10:11 AM~5135186
> *
> *


exotic you have to hand him the trophy.i'm going to be rolling down the street. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NOT ME FOCKER! :dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 28 2006, 01:48 PM~5136524
> *NOT ME FOCKER! :dunno:
> *


i think gabe would like to give it to him. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOOK AT THIS MANNY BOY


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GO TO FOR SALE IT'S ON THERE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

the one I got is EXACTLY like this!These are the shit!
I also have a real O.G Bowman!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 28 2006, 02:45 PM~5136488
> *exotic you have to hand him the trophy.i'm going to be rolling down the street. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I would love to do it...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 29 2006, 08:19 AM~5141117
> *I would love to do it...
> *



YOUR HIRED


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we need a taco truck for the show real bad .75.00 donation contact me or exotic at our cell numbers so we can hook up.cheap price for a vendor the money goes to the church.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WHATS UP EXOTIC-----------THANKS FOR BRINGING KITA TO MY HOUSE TODAY WE GOT SOME ISSUES TAKEN CARE OF WE GOT TO HAVE A BBQ NEXT TIME.CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HIS RIDE.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NO PROBLEM MANNY BOY :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Manuel, I got the pre-reg form to give to Hector and I havent had a chance to get it to him. I might turn it in for him tomorrow. He can pay me later. I need to turn mine in too.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 29 2006, 11:47 PM~5146785
> *NO PROBLEM MANNY BOY :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Manny boy!!! LOL


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 30 2006, 01:21 PM~5150689
> *Hey Manuel, I got the pre-reg form to give to Hector and I havent had a chance to get it to him.  I might turn it in for him tomorrow.  He can pay me later.  I need to turn mine in too.
> *


thanks bro ---- yeah hector called me up and said he wanted to come so wether you pay for him or i'll pay for him which ever is cool. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU TYPE TO SLOW


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FASTER


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 29 2006, 09:47 PM~5146785
> *NO PROBLEM MANNY BOY :thumbsup:
> *


whats with manny boy exotic--now i can say your nick name back in the day ITCHY BOO ---------YOU REMEMBER WHEN YOU USE TO SCRATCH YOUR A$$ now everybody knows itchy boo--------how cute.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 31 2006, 09:07 AM~5156102
> *FASTER
> *


my hynas like it slow----to fast no good itchy boo


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOUR SILLY MAN


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 31 2006, 11:08 AM~5156110
> *whats with manny boy exotic--now i can say your nick name back in the day ITCHY BOO ---------YOU REMEMBER WHEN YOU USE TO SCRATCH YOUR A$$ now everybody knows itchy boo--------how cute.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ur funny Manuel! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up exotic


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 31 2006, 09:56 AM~5156365
> *YOUR SILLY MAN
> *


pycotic we might have to change the date if its wet-----what u think itchy boo :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry won't be able to make this one. Good luck with the show. :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 1 2006, 02:31 PM~5162096
> *Sorry won't be able to make this one.  Good luck with the show. :biggrin:
> *


thanks quam. :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic did you the weather for sat its going to be niceeeeeeeeeee.im charging my 3 batteries right now for the hop.----------i mean ihop :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IF IT RAINS THE DATE WILL BE APR. 22ND 2 WEEKS LATER. BECAUSE THE NEXT WEEK IS EASTER. HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN.
PLEASE GOD WE'RE AT A CHURCH NO RAIN :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 2 2006, 07:29 AM~5164910
> *IF IT RAINS THE DATE WILL BE APR. 22ND 2 WEEKS LATER. BECAUSE THE NEXT WEEK IS EASTER. HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN.
> PLEASE GOD WE'RE AT A CHURCH NO RAIN :angel:
> *



that was nice exotic how cute. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU 49ER SISSY :barf:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 2 2006, 09:48 PM~5168816
> *YOU 49ER SISSY :barf:
> *


I'M GOING TO TELL KITA TO PUT A HEAD LOCK ON YOUR RAIDER A$$. NOW WHAT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

itchey boo call me. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:guns: :guns:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 3 2006, 05:21 PM~5173179
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:0 S#%@


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

oh oh they say it is going to rain on Saturday


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Our rain date is the 22nd of apr. just in case. we have about half the limit already pre reg'd maybe a little more than half. hopefully it will stop. :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 4 2006, 06:58 AM~5176323
> *Our rain date is the 22nd of apr. just in case. we have about half the limit already pre reg'd maybe a little more than half. hopefully it will stop.  :uh:  :dunno:
> *



exotic we might as well have for may 7 2006 if its still raining let me know what you think.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Whatever is clever you know I am going out there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 4 2006, 10:43 PM~5181531
> *Whatever is clever you know I am going out there
> *


thanks big tito for your support.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

T 
T
T


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 2 2006, 11:48 PM~5168816
> *YOU 49ER SISSY :barf:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: Itz not nice to do that!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Apr 5 2006, 10:09 PM~5188393
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  Itz not nice to do that!!!  :nono:  :nono: :nono:
> *


yeah what she said.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

OOPS!!! DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD? :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 6 2006, 09:42 AM~5190384
> *OOPS!!!  DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD? :0
> *


OKAY ITCHY BOO YOU GOT ONE COMING. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 29 2006, 08:37 AM~5140888
> *the one I got is EXACTLY like this!These are the shit!
> I also have a real O.G Bowman!
> 
> ...


Looks good rick :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I will be there but no car just showing support.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 6 2006, 04:42 PM~5192051
> *I will be there but no car just showing support.
> *



Thanks..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Is it still on this Saturday? even in the rain?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nono: NO THE DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO THE 22nd OF APR. HOPEFULLY THE RAIN STOP BY THEN. IT WILL I JUST KNOW IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the 22nd.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 7 2006, 08:08 AM~5195931
> *I'm looking forward to the 22nd.
> *


thanks og. kita's family suppose to cook some food in the kitchen on the 22nd to sell maybe we can get you in there and make some enchililadas . :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 7 2006, 08:08 AM~5195931
> *I'm looking forward to the 22nd.
> *


oh yeah bring the kids you know how we do it . we always have free raffle for the kids. if you see hector tell him to call me at 254-8311 thanks


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 7 2006, 09:07 AM~5196205
> *thanks og. kita's family suppose to cook some food in the kitchen on the 22nd to sell maybe we can get you in there and make some enchililadas .  :biggrin:
> *



I haven't made those in a while  See you out there on the 22nd.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 6 2006, 02:42 PM~5192051
> *I will be there but no car just showing support.
> *


thanks bro----------hope to see there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 7 2006, 11:07 AM~5196205
> *thanks og. kita's family suppose to cook some food in the kitchen on the 22nd to sell maybe we can get you in there and make some enchililadas .  :biggrin:
> *


Enchiladas??? Hmmmmmmmmm are they better than mine? I got to try them.... Let's have a Enchilada contest OG..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

my boy little flip will be at the show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 8 2006, 04:24 AM~5201399
> *my boy little flip will be at the show
> *


You must be bored like me up at 4AM. :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 8 2006, 04:24 AM~5201399
> *my boy little flip will be at the show
> *


dam big uce that be cool if you bring lil flip.me and him could put a sumo match for the crowd. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic lets go see the house call this sunday .


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 9 2006, 12:58 AM~5201525
> *exotic lets go see the house call this sunday .
> *


6:00 P.M. ELKHORN & I-80 SAFEWAY PARKING LOT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 8 2006, 08:11 AM~5201927
> *6:00 P.M. ELKHORN & I-80 SAFEWAY PARKING LOT
> *


i'll be there . :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 8 2006, 06:24 AM~5201399
> *my boy little flip will be at the show
> *


Awwwwwwww how cute....   He looks just like U Kita.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 8 2006, 11:24 PM~5201399
> *my boy little flip will be at the show
> *


KITA JR
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 8 2006, 06:58 AM~5201525
> *exotic lets go see the house call this sunday .
> *


I'M DOWN :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 8 2006, 09:11 AM~5201927
> *6:00 P.M. ELKHORN & I-80 SAFEWAY PARKING LOT
> *


Did this go down?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 9 2006, 12:25 AM~5205879
> *Did this go down?
> *


Post up dem pics......


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 9 2006, 05:25 PM~5205879
> *Did this go down?
> *


TOMMOROW HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HERE'S THE NEW DATE. COME ON OUT & HAVE FUN! :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2006, 04:19 PM~5208426
> *HERE'S THE NEW DATE. COME ON OUT & HAVE FUN! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2006, 11:26 PM~5211692
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

DON'T BE HATIN MANNY BOY! :nono: :buttkick: :around: :around:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 10 2006, 11:00 AM~5213834
> *DON'T BE HATIN MANNY BOY!  :nono:  :buttkick:  :around:  :around:
> *




tell jenn to give your b---s back.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I THOUGHT WE HAD THAT CONVERSATION ALREADY. I HOLD MY OWN B---S.  NOT IN SOMEONES PURSE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH! DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD? :0


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 10 2006, 02:28 PM~5214423
> *I THOUGHT WE HAD THAT CONVERSATION ALREADY. I HOLD MY OWN B---S.   NOT IN SOMEONES PURSE    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH!  DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD?  :0
> *


I heard you have them hiding in your glove compartment?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Apr 10 2006, 06:47 PM~5216609
> *I heard you have them hiding in your glove compartment?
> *



DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM ITCHY BOO BOO


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we still got 15 spots open pre reg now if you want a spot. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah what he said!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2006, 09:31 PM~5216817
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM ITCHY BOO BOO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Apr 11 2006, 08:27 PM~5223871
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: exotic is itchy boo


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic get ahold of me when you can or call today.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey I'm not sure how many of the guys have pre-reg'd from the club but from what I hear everyone is going. I havent pre-reg either but I plan on going if it aint raining.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 12 2006, 11:39 AM~5227428
> *Hey I'm not sure how many of the guys have pre-reg'd from the club but from what I hear everyone is going.  I havent pre-reg either but I plan on going if it aint raining.
> *



nobody pre reg yet from loyistics c'mon guys wheres the love. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

correction-------------lolylistics i'm bad. thanks rollerz only for pre reg ---------thanks for the support. and socios--uce----estilo-------solo riders--------we have close to 70 throphys. where you at devotion-----empire-----lay-m-low---stylistics---come down and pre reg before all the spots are taken.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 12 2006, 10:48 PM~5231206
> *nobody pre reg yet from loyistics c'mon guys wheres the love. :biggrin:
> *


my brother want take me :angry: or i would have already


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 12 2006, 10:06 PM~5231281
> *my brother want take me :angry:  or i would have already
> *


enter the wagon we have underconstruction thats a nice wagon bring it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WAKE UP ITCHY BOO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 13 2006, 06:46 AM~5232649
> *:biggrin:
> *



i said wake up --------not put me to sleep :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 13 2006, 02:51 AM~5231935
> *enter the wagon we have underconstruction thats a nice wagon bring it out. :biggrin:
> *


ill see whats up


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:uh: T
:uh: T
:uh: T


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

One more week left.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 14 2006, 06:59 AM~5239794
> *:biggrin:
> *



let me taser you . :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 14 2006, 10:01 PM~5245661
> *we will be there
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:guns: T
:guns: T
:guns: T


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic rollerz only pre reg another 1 thats kool for the support . please remember this money don't go in our pocket it goes straight to the church. so thanks for helping this small community church. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



so much love to those that are pre reg and those that are coming to support.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THAT'S COOL! THANKS GUYS. :thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 15 2006, 11:28 PM~5251318
> *THAT'S COOL! THANKS GUYS. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

MY BROTHER THAT OWNES THE WAGON CANT MAKE IT HE HAS TO WORK :angry: BUT ME AND MY OTHER BROTHER MIGHT TAKE THE WAGON OUT THERE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

oh oh Think we might go to Fresno that day-will keep you guys posted


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE SUN WILL BE OUT ON SAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i think ill be there with my brother :biggrin: but not the one that ownes the wagon, but its all good :thumbsup: o and where do you turn in the pre-registration at???


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 16 2006, 08:56 PM~5256635
> *yea i think ill be there with my brother :biggrin:  but not the one that ownes the wagon, but its all good :thumbsup:  o and where do you turn in the pre-registration at???
> *



call (916)383-9215 eXotic auto acc.com

talk to carl.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 16 2006, 12:37 AM~5252150
> *oh oh Think we might go to Fresno that day-will keep you guys posted
> *


fresno is the next day ----------socios are going to fresno after the car show there going to spend the light in fresno sat night.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic did u see the weather this is pissing me off itchy---------looks like may 6 might be better for alot of people let me know what u think. :uh:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IF THERE'S NO RAIN THE SHOW MUST GO ON


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 17 2006, 06:50 AM~5258293
> *IF THERE'S NO RAIN THE SHOW MUST GO ON
> *




okay--------------- :uh:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T
:uh:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 16 2006, 05:56 PM~5255320
> *THE SUN WILL BE OUT ON SAT. :biggrin:
> *



HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN ON FRI. :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2006, 07:03 AM~5264939
> *HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN ON FRI. :angry:
> *


hey bro if it rains we need to call people and let them know its on for may 6th im going to talk to the church and see if another church would let us use thier parking lot.where its cement not grass it don't hurt to try.if you want to go with me call me asap.------------------these trophys are starting to melt lol---------i can't wait till never mind''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WE'LL SEE BY THURS. :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WE WILL KNOW BY TONIGHT :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WILL BE THERE  HOPE IT DONT RAIN


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 19 2006, 07:19 AM~5271657
> *WE WILL KNOW BY TONIGHT :dunno:
> *


exotic its going to rain we need to make it for may 6 so the big puba will be here. what do you think. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YEAH! IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE THE 6TH OF MAY! LET'S JUST KEEP OUR FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:angry: 

76°F 24°C 
52°F 11°C FRI

67°F 19°C 
51°F 10°C SAT

69°F 20°C 
51°F 10°C SUN

69°F 20°C 
51°F 10°C MON

74°F 23°C 
49°F 9°C TUE

74°F 23°C 
51°F 10°C WED

75°F 23°C 
53°F 11°C Detailed ForecastPlan events with our local guide for Sacramento Thursday: Sunshine and a few clouds. High 76F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.
Thursday night: Partly cloudy skies early will give way to cloudy skies late. Low 52F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.
Friday: Mostly cloudy with showers and a possible thunderstorm in the afternoon. High 67F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
Friday night: Showers with a possible thunderstorm in the evening, then variable clouds overnight with still a chance of showers. Low 51F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
Saturday (24 hours): Thundershowers. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the low 50s.
Sunday (24 hours): Occasional showers possible. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the low 50s.
Monday (24 hours): Mainly sunny. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the upper 40s.
Tuesday (24 hours): Few showers. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s.
Wednesday (24 hours): Sunshine. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s.
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so is the show still a go or a no :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NO GO :thumbsdown: MAY 6TH IS THE NEW DATE.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so the show is still on fro saturday?????


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NO SORRY BILLY! MAY 6TH


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THERE IS ABOUT 10 PRE REG SPOTS LEFT. THEY WILL BE GONE SOON.
WE HAVE NO MOTORCYCLES PRE REG'S COME ON OUT & GET A TROPHY!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

sorry due to the weather the 22nd show will be on may 6'2006-------we have alot of trophies so don't miss out. we are trying to lock up this event with street low or another magazine so if you have a banner bring it . i still like to thank all the pre reg thanks for the support.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might be able to make it then.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2006, 01:57 PM~5288155
> *I might be able to make it then.
> *


kool thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I have to pre-reg


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT ONLY RAINED A LITTLE. I DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH MORE OF THIS I CAN TAKE! :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 21 2006, 08:36 PM~5290281
> *I have to pre-reg
> *


its best if you do bro the spots are going fast now that its may 6th, i talk to raj from lo-lystics he said he may need 8 spots so who ever wants to support the cause better hurry fast . i should know what magazine is going to come out soon.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YEAH WHAT HE SAID! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 23 2006, 07:51 PM~5300213
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


fiilled more spots yesterday hurry up --------whats up exotic---------we need motor cycles and models not women exotic. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MY D#$K


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 24 2006, 06:53 AM~5302405
> *MY D#$K
> *



what [email protected]@@k-----------jenn is still trying to find it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAT EVER MANNY NO B#*LS :dunno: WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO CALL YOUR DADDY? :biggrin: A_ _


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HERE IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 24 2006, 08:53 AM~5302405
> *MY D#$K
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Apr 25 2006, 10:15 PM~5314534
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 26 2006, 08:56 AM~5316323
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You need to behave yourself!! The carshow is coming up!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Apr 26 2006, 09:58 PM~5321600
> *You need to behave yourself!! The carshow is coming up!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 26 2006, 11:09 PM~5321657
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


How was your LONG ride with the Grand Puba?? Did you get lost in Stockton??


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

For those of you who care (Carl) :biggrin: The Grand Puba is back in town!!!


----------



## Night Image (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LET'S ALL CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW! MEET AT MILLER PARK AT 6:30PM 
CRUISE ALL NIGHT. THE COPS WILL BE READY ON SUNDAY. BUT THEY WON'T BE ON SAT. LET'S CATCH THEM OFF GAURD!!! SAT. MAY 6TH 6:30PM MILLER PARK. SEE EVERYONE THERE. :thumbsup: TELL A FRIEND......


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

glad your back puba. :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 28 2006, 12:21 AM~5329894
> *LET'S ALL CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW! MEET AT MILLER PARK AT 6:30PM
> CRUISE ALL NIGHT. THE COPS WILL BE READY ON SUNDAY. BUT THEY WON'T BE ON SAT. LET'S CATCH THEM OFF GAURD!!!  SAT. MAY 6TH 6:30PM MILLER PARK. SEE EVERYONE THERE. :thumbsup:  TELL A FRIEND......
> *


Sounds good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 27 2006, 11:21 PM~5329894
> *LET'S ALL CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW! MEET AT MILLER PARK AT 6:30PM
> CRUISE ALL NIGHT. THE COPS WILL BE READY ON SUNDAY. BUT THEY WON'T BE ON SAT. LET'S CATCH THEM OFF GAURD!!!  SAT. MAY 6TH 6:30PM MILLER PARK. SEE EVERYONE THERE. :thumbsup:  TELL A FRIEND......
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAAAATTTTTSSSSSSSS UUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!
MANNY BOY!!! R U READY FOR THE SHOW ? THE SKY'S LOOKIN GOOD MAN. 
IT'S ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

its at the same place right.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YES SIR!


----------



## westown (Dec 15, 2005)

Did u know the Stylistics in L.A are crip. In sac youguys sport red :roflmao:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westown_@May 1 2006, 02:35 PM~5350442
> *Did u know the Stylistics in L.A are crip. In sac youguys sport red
> *


WE are a family oriented Car Club and have been for a LONG time. The Stylistics CC originated here in Sacramento from the Richmond Chapter in 1976. My husband is one of the original members. He has been a part of this club since he was 17. We have nothing to do with any Stylistics in Los Angeles.... There are No Gangs, Colors, Alcohol or Smoking allowed. We set an example for the kids. We are not into that stuff........ sorry you were mis-informed.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westown_@May 1 2006, 12:35 PM~5350442
> *Did u know the Stylistics in L.A are crip. In sac youguys sport red  :roflmao:
> *


This club is called "Thee Stylistics". Not the same thing homie.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2006, 11:38 PM~5354431
> *This club is called  "Thee Stylistics". Not the same thing homie.
> *


Thanks........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks glo for that information ---------finally the show will be this saturday on may 6' 2006 we have all the spaces just about filled thanks to uce-socios-estilo-rollerz only---and alot of solo riders. much love to you guys and ladies for the support. :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 1 2006, 11:02 PM~5354990
> *
> *



exotica whats up lets cut the lawn tonight. homeboy fake so far--- :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

never mind its done looks good uce-----------we need to find a food vendor asap-------------biatch :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WHATS UP------------------------NOW WAKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

SUP MANUAL.. IM NOT GOIN TO BE ABLE TO SHOW..I HAVENT HAD THE TIME TO WORK ON IT..BUT ILL TRY TO BRING IT OUT AND CLEAN SOME OF THE COBB WEBBS OFF OF IT!.. OH YEA ITS STILL UP FOR SALE!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifted85_@May 3 2006, 09:31 PM~5366816
> *SUP MANUAL.. IM NOT GOIN TO BE ABLE TO SHOW..I HAVENT HAD THE TIME TO WORK ON IT..BUT ILL TRY TO BRING IT OUT AND CLEAN SOME OF THE COBB WEBBS OFF OF IT!.. OH YEA ITS STILL UP FOR SALE!!
> *


how much-----


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:angel: G-LO :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

tonight and tomorrow thiers gonna to be a cruise on broadway --- my homie from san jose is putting this on. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TOMORROW IS THE DAY . LET'S DO THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT I JUST KNOW IT. SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin: LET'S HAVE FUN.


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

$6500/bstoffer.........!!!!!!!!!!!1
or trade for 60-63 drop uffin: uffin:


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

OH YEA BY THE WAY GREAT SHOW!! ALL THE CARS THERE LOOKED GREAT!!! SO WHO TOOK 1ST??I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE PARK THOUGH... WE NEED TO FIND A NEW SPOT TO CRUISE AND SHOW OFF OUR CARS!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT. I HOPE EVERONE HAD A GOOD TIME. A BIGGER TURN OUT THAN I EXPECTED. NEXT TIME WE'LL HAVE TO DO IT SOMEWHERE AT A BIGGER SPOT.


AGAIN THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 7 2006, 07:37 AM~5384705
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT. I HOPE EVERONE HAD A GOOD TIME. A BIGGER TURN OUT THAN I EXPECTED. NEXT TIME WE'LL HAVE TO DO IT SOMEWHERE AT A BIGGER SPOT.
> AGAIN THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> *



Any pics Exotic? I wasn't able to make it out to this one- my son's birthdays


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

OVER 300 PICS BUT THIS DAM UPLOAD SHIT TAKES FOR EVER. 
PLUS I HAVE TO MAKE THEM ALL SMALLER FOR THE WEB.
LITTLE BIT LATER I'LL HAVE SOME PICS UP!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I SEE YOU PUBA


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

the show was killin me and my uso's had big funn thank you carl,manuel,glo for having us onelove and godbless  







kita s lealao :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

very cool show ill deffinetly be back next year...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 7 2006, 10:24 AM~5385060
> *very cool show ill deffinetly be back next year...
> *



THANKS BRO! EVERYONE'S WELCOME 



THANKS FOR MAKIN THE TRIP BRO!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE SUPPORT! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MORE LATER :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 7 2006, 05:53 PM~5385770
> *
> 
> MORE LATER :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING BY MY BELLY BUTTON. :uh: I DIDNT SEE ANY SEXY CHICKS OR ANYTHING :uh: 

PLUS I DONT HAVE ONE OF THOSE WIERD BELLY BUTTONS THAT SOME PEOPLE DO. WTF :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

FOR MY BIG USO'S KITA AND MAD MAX... HALF OF MY DREAM HAS COME TRUE.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

HAVENT SEEN "COLD STEEL" SINCE 1997! GLAD TO SEE IT BACK ON THE STREET. REMEMBER SEEIN THIS CAR CRUISIN SANTA CLARA ST. IN MY SENIOR YEAR OF HIGH SCHOOL...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice pics.


----------



## novacntrx (Dec 13, 2005)

looks like a good turnout. all the pix will be up soon!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS BIG TITO FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Right on Homie I always like hanging out with cool people-nice to meet you homie-Thanks for the pic of my son hopping against Mad Max-


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2006, 12:20 AM~5388838
> *Right on Homie I always like hanging out with cool people-nice to meet you homie-Thanks for the pic of my son hopping against Mad Max-
> *





MAX DON'T WANT NONE OF THE YOUNGSTER :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looked like a solid turn out


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

It was a great trunout! Thank to all for attending!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 8 2006, 01:24 PM~5391230
> *It was a great trunout! Thank to all for attending!! :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Had a great time at the show... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah man It was a nice show-now that is for the familia-my son had a great time (eating cupcakes with his dad )


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2006, 09:28 PM~5394537
> *Yeah man It was a nice show-now that is for the familia-my son had a great time (eating cupcakes with his dad )
> *


that was kool bro to see a father and son kicking it at a car show. we need to see more fathers like you big tito. i have nieces and nephews without thier dad in thier life . thumbs up to you tito. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

MANNY THA SHOW WUZ COOL.......EVERY1'Z CAR'Z WURR LOOK'N GOOD......
:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

HOOTIE>>>>>>>ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@May 8 2006, 10:31 PM~5394753
> *MANNY THA SHOW WUZ COOL.......EVERY1'Z CAR'Z WURR LOOK'N GOOD......
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


thanks bro--thanks for your guys support.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HELP I GOT A FLAT TIRE ON MY LO LOW


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 9 2006, 06:53 AM~5395801
> *HELP I GOT A FLAT TIRE ON MY LO LOW
> *



are you makin fun of me ---if so-------- :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HERES AFEW PICS I TOOK


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

where are the rest of the pics?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE PICS WILL BE ON MY WEB SITE VERY SOON. REMEMBER I HAVE OVER 400 PICS WE HAVE TO GO THRU THEM & SIZE EM & SHIT LIKE THAT.
eXoticautoacc.com
click on events


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 9 2006, 11:31 AM~5396927
> *are you makin fun of me ---if so-------- :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :rofl: :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 11 2006, 05:47 AM~5408225
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :happysad:  :tongue:
> *




FOCKER--------------FOCKER


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU BETTER STOP CRYIN WOLF. MANNY BOY! :tears:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5395801
> *HELP I GOT A FLAT TIRE ON MY LO LOW
> *


You need Help??? What you need is surgery to pry off that patch on your eye!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 11 2006, 08:25 AM~5409088
> *YOU BETTER STOP CRYIN WOLF. MANNY BOY! :tears:
> *



WOLF WOLF -----------MUTHA FOCKER


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

hey manuel.. are u finally settled in your home yet??? we need to start doing a barbecue show and shine all over the neighborhoods friends and families.. ill let you know when the next cue is... and mr. im not lifted will be there!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifted85_@May 11 2006, 08:56 PM~5413602
> *hey manuel.. are u finally settled in your home yet??? we need to start doing a barbecue show and shine all over the neighborhoods friends and families.. ill let you know when the next cue is... and mr. im not lifted will be there!!
> *



KOOL LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHERE.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YEAH! WE'LL GET SOME MORE OF THOSE HOT LINKS. THAT ME, YOU & KITA HAD OFF THE GRILL AT YOUR HOUSE. WILL HAVE US ALL SH*&^
FOR A WEEK. :around:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 11 2006, 09:43 PM~5413812
> *YEAH! WE'LL GET SOME MORE OF THOSE HOT LINKS. THAT ME, YOU & KITA HAD OFF THE GRILL AT YOUR HOUSE. WILL HAVE US ALL SH*&^
> FOR A WEEK. :around:
> *



niners love the hot hot links .not know sissy mild links exotic.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/7109/fckthe49rs4ap.jpg
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2006, 06:50 AM~5414942
> *http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/7109/fckthe49rs4ap.jpg
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fock the raiders-----------that means you exotic you wearing makeup son of ali. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

DON'T BE HATIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2006, 02:43 AM~5413812
> *YEAH! WE'LL GET SOME MORE OF THOSE HOT LINKS. THAT ME, YOU & KITA HAD OFF THE GRILL AT YOUR HOUSE. WILL HAVE US ALL SH*&^
> FOR A WEEK. :around:
> *


SHIT I REMEMBER LAYMLOW HAD A KING OF THE STREETS PICNIC ONE YEAR, AND THERE WAS SO MUCH BARBEQUE. MY STUPID ASS WAS EATING ALL THE HOT LINKS THAT STYLISTICS BROUGHT, I BLEW ASS FOR TWO DAYS. LOOKED LIKE I AIRBRUSHED THAT SHIT ON THERE. 

( I KNOW IT SOUNDS GAY ABOUT ME EATING ALL THE HOTLINKS :uh: )


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YEAH!! :ugh: SOUNDED A LITTLE GAY!




























































J/K :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5415765
> *SHIT I REMEMBER LAYMLOW HAD A KING OF THE STREETS PICNIC ONE YEAR, AND THERE WAS SO MUCH BARBEQUE. MY STUPID ASS WAS EATING ALL THE HOT LINKS THAT STYLISTICS BROUGHT, I BLEW ASS FOR TWO DAYS. LOOKED LIKE I AIRBRUSHED THAT SHIT ON THERE.
> 
> ( I KNOW IT SOUNDS GAY ABOUT ME EATING ALL THE HOTLINKS :uh: )
> *


I will never let showtime use my toilet again
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 15 2006, 08:42 AM~5431587
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Carl........ We are back... Got the computer fixed... 

"Where are my pics from the Car Show Dammmmit!!!"


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic whats next------------- :biggrin: lets get sac crackin


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2006, 07:50 AM~5414942
> *http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/7109/fckthe49rs4ap.jpg
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 23 2006, 09:29 PM~5484276
> *RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSS :biggrin:
> *


raider nation


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@May 23 2006, 10:09 PM~5484778
> *raider nation
> *




hell no---------------NINERS RULE THE RAIDERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 24 2006, 04:44 AM~5485623
> *hell no---------------NINERS  RULE THE RAIDERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


f the niners :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

the raiders suck


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

they both suck haha steelers bitches


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 24 2006, 02:43 PM~5489312
> *they both suck  haha steelers bitches
> *


steelers got lucky -------f the steelers :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 24 2006, 06:10 PM~5490142
> *steelers got lucky -------f the steelers :biggrin:
> *


you tell them lol :biggrin: steelers :thumbsdown:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

There no niner nation, Thers no steeler nation , and theres no eagle nation, theres only the RAIDER NATION :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5491129
> *There no niner nation, Thers no steeler nation , and theres no eagle nation, theres only the RAIDER NATION :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HA HA HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/1434/fckthehaters3so.jpg


  :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic you wanna be raider-----------shame on yourself focker. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5491129
> *There no niner nation, Thers no steeler nation , and theres no eagle nation, theres only the RAIDER NATION :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 24 2006, 10:30 PM~5491759
> *exotic you wanna be raider-----------shame on yourself focker. :biggrin:
> *


DON'T BE HATTTIIINNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2006, 11:36 PM~5491804
> *DON'T BE HATTTIIINNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


What happened to all the pics you took? You NEED to post them!!! NOW!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@May 24 2006, 10:16 PM~5492021
> *What happened to all the pics you took? You NEED to post them!!! NOW!!!!
> *




dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic did you see who is buying the raiders for 99cents . a niner now who owns you. buddy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 25 2006, 11:04 PM~5498895
> *exotic did you see who is buying the raiders for 99cents . a niner now who owns you. buddy    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :around:  :around:  :around:  
GET OFF THE MEDS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 25 2006, 11:04 PM~5498895
> *exotic did you see who is buying the raiders for 99cents . a niner now who owns you. buddy    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 25 2006, 11:04 PM~5498895
> *exotic did you see who is buying the raiders for 99cents . a niner now who owns you. buddy    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the only reason that he is trying is because he knows that the nuners is about to go to the CFL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 24 2006, 03:43 PM~5489312
> *they both suck  haha steelers bitches
> *



the suns gotta shine on a dogs ASS sometime!!!!!!!!!!

since the steel curtain. :dunno: WHAT 1979 ????? WWWWOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 26 2006, 06:04 AM~5499756
> *the only reason that he is trying is because he knows that the nuners is about to go to the CFL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hey bro whos the nuners.?


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

Its the new expansion team from frisco i was talking about for the CFL :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 27 2006, 06:00 AM~5504853
> *Its the new expansion team from frisco i was talking about for the CFL :biggrin:
> *



dammmit dennis you ain't right homie. and exotic i told ali on you focker.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 27 2006, 07:20 AM~5504909
> *dammmit  dennis you ain't right homie. and exotic i told ali on you focker.
> *


WHO'S YOUR DADDY? BI*^%TCHHHHHHHHH :0


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

Its all in good fun homie :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 27 2006, 07:44 AM~5505180
> *Its all in good fun homie :biggrin:
> *



thats cool bro---------but exotic you focker :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey CARL!! I am *still *waiting for the pics!!!!!!!!!!! What'z up???


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Exotic!!!!!!!! Where are the DAMMMM pics at??? Post them now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

your in trouble itchy boo.--------------------


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

did you find out itchy boo boo let me asap. so we can set something up.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

did i find out what? manny boy


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

> *What kind of model *



-hopers
-dancers
-radical hoper
-or 
-Showpice


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Carl!!

Where are the damm pics!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

Wha-dup To my Favorite Car clubs :biggrin: thats right :biggrin: Clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 4 2006, 11:05 AM~5549399
> *did i find out what? manny boy
> *


somebodys birthday that i cant mention you know . i wanna do something but i need a date and then we can talk.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5491129
> *There no niner nation, Thers no steeler nation , and theres no eagle nation, theres only the RAIDER NATION :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 7 2006, 10:05 AM~5567731
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i dont think so :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

STFU U SISSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 7 2006, 11:18 PM~5571979
> *STFU U SISSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  J/K :thumbsup:
> *




i'm stuck- :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOOK AT SPIDEY STANDING BY A BUCKET!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 8 2006, 11:52 AM~5574362
> *LOOK AT SPIDEY STANDING BY A BUCKET!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Spiderman!! LOL


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 8 2006, 10:52 AM~5574362
> *LOOK AT SPIDEY STANDING BY A BUCKET!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




fock you biatch----------------------now what the son of ALI . :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 11 2006, 08:49 AM~5588391
> *fock you biatch----------------------now what the son of ALI . :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

its time.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 13 2006, 11:51 AM~5600951
> *its time.
> *


IT'S TIME TO PAY THAT TICKET!!!!!!!!
STOP HITTIN THAT SWITCH BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 14 2006, 08:14 AM~5605755
> *IT'S TIME TO PAY THAT TICKET!!!!!!!!
> STOP HITTIN THAT SWITCH BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats not right biatch. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:tongue: :tongue:  :nono: :around: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :wave: :burn: :guns: :ugh: :uh: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 20 2006, 07:23 AM~5637918
> *:tongue:  :tongue:    :nono:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :wave:  :burn:  :guns:  :ugh:  :uh:  :banghead:  :barf:
> *



thats on the raiders.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 20 2006, 02:24 PM~5640625
> *thats on the raiders.
> *



niner hater. :angry:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU KNOW WHAT?????


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 11 2006, 07:49 AM~5588391
> *fock you biatch----------------------now what the son of ALI . :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 7 2006, 12:25 AM~5729979
> *YOU KNOW WHAT?????
> 
> 
> ...


WHY U MAKE GRANDMA MAD LOL


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jul 7 2006, 01:06 AM~5730197
> *WHY U MAKE GRANDMA MAD LOL
> *


i'm going to fock her up and exotic. :biggrin: how did you get that picture of your grandma.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey exotic they sent me home with the ticket because they said the officer wrote the wrong code on the ticket so they have to send it back to the cop that wrote it and correct it. i need to talk to paul from san jo to get some advice if you know his number hit me up.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

916-564-7461 NOW SHUT THE F*%K UP SISSY! THAT'S WHAT I HAVE GIVE HIM A CALL.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 17 2006, 03:22 AM~5786751
> *916-564-7461 NOW SHUT THE F*%K UP SISSY! THAT'S WHAT I HAVE GIVE HIM A CALL.
> *


you gave me your boyfriends number.he was mad.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

BITCH!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, I thought it was a nw show but its just the old one.


----------

